# Pet Insurance?? Suggestions??



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Just wondered if any of the pet owners on here bother to take out pet inusrance on their furry family member??

I am going to take out a level of insuracen but i am unsure as to what to go for if i am honest.

The basic level of cover i have found is £52 per year and offers upto £15,000 cover for vet fees but it ACCIDENTS ONLY.

The other level of cover i am toying with is £137 per year but offers cover upto £7,000 and covers accidents and illnesses within that year only BUT does also pay out if the dog is lots / stolen or dies as a result of an accident.

Incidently i did look at a comprehensive insurance policy for my dog and it was ridicuolus and was actually only slightly cheaper than mine and my wifes joint life and critical illness cover!!

Got to be honest i am a tad unsure as to what to do as my dog is only 13 weeks old at this point but i do feel i want some level of cover. I do appreciate there are higher levels of cover available still but i am condfident that and accident only or an accident / Illness 12 month cover will be sufficient for my needs but as always i am open for any advice or suggestions in case i have missed something.


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

What sort of dog have you got?

Reason I ask. Is you have to plan for if they're going to have any common issues that may come with age or just with the breed. Vet bills can be extortionate.

I hve accident and illness with my dog. And definitely would recommend that as the lowest. 
Like I say. In case of illness. Bills can be unreal and expensive. 

Watch that program about the super vet whatever his name is. You'll soon see.

I'd definitely say shop around as much as possible too. Just like with home and car insurance! 

I think we are with m&s pet insurance. (Unless my mum recently changed it) lol


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

I ended up with pet plans top level of cover when I looked a couple of months back, premiums will raise, but as long as I am with them then they will cover to condition whether it be accidents or illness


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I'm with More Than on their top level. Works out £12 p/m for 12k of cover


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Sorry i forgot to add that the dog is a female Hungarian Viszla so no common ilnesses with the breed but do need some insurance and am leaning to an accident and illness but some of the ones i have seen are horrendously priced


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

npinks said:


> I ended up with pet plans top level of cover when I looked a couple of months back, premiums will raise, but as long as I am with them then they will cover to condition whether it be accidents or illness


Petplan i think was who i called the other week before i came back to work and they wanted 52 quid a month


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

danwel said:


> Petplan i think was who i called the other week before i came back to work and they wanted 52 quid a month


Ouch that's a silly amount. Try the comparison sites that's what I did. Our dog is a Australian Kelpie aged 15 months


----------



## sworrall (Apr 26, 2007)

if you can, get a plan that doesnt change price over time. It will be dearer to start with but will save money in the long run as your dog gets older.

When we took our insurance for our dog Benji (choc labrador) it was £12 per month for the gold insurance when he was 5 (£5000 max per claim for life). 

By the time we had to put him to sleep after his legs gave out at 15 it had climbed to £132 per month. At that time he'd had cushings disease for a few years and a few other ailments and it was basically cheaper to pay the insurance rather than pay for all the vet care direct but it was a shock every year when it climbed up each time.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

first thing you can do is contact your vet they will be able to get you 4 wks free insurance,
you need a rolling open policy which means if your dog get a long term illness you will still be covered every year for that same illness. some will only pay for the illness until your police expires and wont cover it after that. check to see what your actually covered for, some cover none vet work such as if your dog needs hydrotherapy or gym time again these can be costly. find out what the excess is as some are really high also on that note who ever you choose when it comes to renewal check the excess again it can jump up as your first year you get it at a reduced rate. Ask them if they work directly with the vet, if they dont this can mean you have to pay the vet then claim it back from the insurance, which is ok if its a small amount but claims can easily be thousands of pounds. If they do work direct with a vet check they do with yours. Infact its a good idea to ask your vet if they do work direct with any insures, pet plan i know works with many vets and with this can sometimes be cheaper to go through your vet.
i have tried many companys and always found petplan to be best in my situation. 
when you do choose remember you wont be covered for the first 4 weeks and read through all the terms and conditions there can be a few surprises hidden in there. such as if your dog gets attacked by another dog they will only pay out if your dog was on a lead.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

danwel said:


> Petplan i think was who i called the other week before i came back to work and they wanted 52 quid a month


thats actually not to bad
sorry just reread and for accident only is a lot


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

cheekymonkey said:


> thats actually not to bad
> sorry just reread and for accident only is a lot


52 quid is an all in policy for 4k cover and illnesses rollover and not excluded. It is a lot when you compare it the fact my wife and i are covered for life and critical illness for 165k for 58 quid a month!!!

i definitely won't be paying that level of cover for the dog


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

danwel said:


> 52 quid is an all in policy for 4k cover and illnesses rollover and not excluded. It is a lot when you compare it the fact my wife and i are covered for life and critical illness for 165k for 58 quid a month!!!
> 
> i definitely won't be paying that level of cover for the dog


 the companies have been a bit worried about the new DDA rules and it shows in some of there pricing. owners can now be charged up to £20000 if there dog runs at a postman who is on your yard, of course this can be claimed from any insurance that covers it, thats just 1 example


----------

